# 1949 B6 Rusty Relic



## stingrayjoe (May 22, 2019)

I bought this old Schwinn Majestic badged B-6 last weekend from a local antique dealer. The rear carrier is cracked on each side at rear probably from a passenger. The seat, tires, pedals, fenders, grips and some hardware especially on the springer have been changed long ago.  The S-2s and guard look newer than 1949 too.


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 22, 2019)

Locking fork...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 23, 2019)

A LITTLE ROUGH, BUT WOULD MAKE A GOOD PROJECT.


----------



## spoker (May 23, 2019)

yard art


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 25, 2019)

I think it was yard art for a while. I found remnants of vines around the tank.... The battery tray and horn are clean!....


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 25, 2019)

I found your lost Cousin ..........................


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 25, 2019)

All joking aside..........................cool bike Joe ..............................I think ya got your hands full with that one !         nice score


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 15, 2019)

I love rusty patina bikes


----------

